# Christmas Tree Cottage



## sureshank (Apr 20, 2016)

So a couple of months back me and two other friends were on our way to location when we seen this abandoned cottage on the side of the road so we decided to stop and as we took a better look we seen not one two to abandoned cottages next door to each other so we had to have a look in them and im so glad we did ive never been in an abandoned place before with a christmas and i was surpised at how is house still had alot of stuff in such as old tvs lol. i havent really got any history on them so here are a few pictures hope you enjoyed seeing this report 



Christmas Tree cottage by kurt roberts, on Flickr




Christmas Tree cottage by kurt roberts, on Flickr




Christmas Tree cottage by kurt roberts, on Flickr



Christmas Tree cottage by kurt roberts, on Flickr




Christmas Tree cottage by kurt roberts, on Flickr




christmas tree cottage by kurt roberts, on Flickr


----------



## Bones out (Apr 20, 2016)

Lovely. Now then - what's looking at me in the cage?.


----------



## tazong (Apr 20, 2016)

Every time i see this place - its completly changed - its like lawrence llwelyn bowen has been in and moved everything about.


----------



## lonewolf (Apr 20, 2016)

Love these thanks for the share!


----------



## sureshank (Apr 20, 2016)

i seen it a few different times mate im one of these people that leaves everything as it is i hate moving stuff


----------



## sureshank (Apr 20, 2016)

Bones out said:


> Lovely. Now then - what's looking at me in the cage?.



thanks chap and a plastic rat


----------



## sureshank (Apr 20, 2016)

tazong said:


> Every time i see this place - its completly changed - its like lawrence llwelyn bowen has been in and moved everything about.[/
> 
> i agree mate i hate that people keep changing things just take photos and leave stuff as it is lol


----------



## sureshank (Apr 20, 2016)

lonewolf said:


> Love these thanks for the share!



cheers chap


----------



## Jon6D (Apr 21, 2016)

Great post love this place


----------



## flyboys90 (Apr 21, 2016)

Great images.Thanks for sharing.


----------



## HughieD (Apr 22, 2016)

Derpy and dark but you made it look interesting!


----------



## Rubex (Apr 23, 2016)

I really like these two little cottages, nicely captured


----------



## smiler (Apr 23, 2016)

Advocate and Camp coffee! Must try that, I liked your take on it Sureshank, Thanks


----------



## Mikeymutt (Apr 23, 2016)

Glad you enjoyed this one mate.it was great to meet you both today.my feet ache from the miles we walked


----------

